# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  विधिक जिज्ञासा और समाधान

## kajal pandey

मित्रों मैं स्वयं को विधि की जानकर  नहीं मानती,,,विधि विषय बहुत ही गूढ़ है ,,,,फिर भी  इस सूत्र के माध्यम से मैं  आपके विधि सम्बन्धी प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने का प्रयास करुँगी

----------


## alymax

एक अच्छा और सराहनीय प्रयास है

----------


## kajal pandey

जी .........मित्र स्वागत है आपका ,,,,,,,,,, बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपको .

----------


## Kamal Ji

विधि<--------------सर्व प्रथम  इस से परिचय कराएं...
 विधि.... से क्या भाव है आपका?

----------


## khush1990

कैसे प्रशन के उत्तर देंगी आप ?
क्रप्या बताने का कस्त करे .

----------


## vedant thakur

पुलिस स्टेशन में मानवाधिकारों के विषय में बताईये !

----------


## kajal pandey

> विधि<--------------सर्व प्रथम  इस से परिचय कराएं...
>  विधि.... से क्या भाव है आपका?


*धन्यवाद मित्र ,,,,विधि को हम नियमों के संग्रह के रूप में परिभाषित करते हैं, ऐसे नियम मानव आचरण को विनियमित करने के लिए बनाये जाते हैं ,,,,इस प्रकार के नियम दो तरह के होते हैं प्रथम वे जिन्हे  राज्य  बनाता है और द्वितीय वे जो समाज के द्वारा स्वीकृत किया जाता है ,,,दोनों प्रकार की विधिओं का समाज मे अपना महत्व होता है अंतर सिर्फ इतना होता है कि समाज द्वारा बनाई गई विधि के पीछे कोई विधिक बल नहीं होता कहने का तात्पर्य यह की ऐसी विधि के उल्लंघन पर कोई विधिक दंड नहीं मिलता हाँ समाज उसे अपने तरीके से दण्डित कर सकता है जबकि राज्य द्वारा बने गई विधि के पीछे विधिक अनुशास्ति होती है ..............यदि मन मे कोई और प्रश्न हो इस बारे मे तो आपका स्वागत है*

----------


## kajal pandey

> कैसे प्रशन के उत्तर देंगी आप ?
> क्रप्या बताने का कस्त करे .


*विधि से सम्बंधित सभी प्रश्नों का स्वागत है मित्र,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## kajal pandey

> पुलिस स्टेशन में मानवाधिकारों के विषय में बताईये !


*ये लीजिये मित्र ,,,,,,,,,,,आप सबसे पहले ,हमारे संविधान के अनुच्छेद 2२ का अवलोकन कीजिये ,,,   फिर अन्य  उपबंधों को बताती रहूंगी* 
*;;;;;;;;;;;



;;कुछ दशाओं में गिरपतारी और निरोध से संरक्षण--(1) किसी व्यक्ति को जो गिरपतार किया गया है, ऐसी गिरफ्तारी के कारणों से यथाशीघ्र अवगत कराए बिना अभिरक्षा में निरुद्ध नहीं रखा जाएगा या अपनी रुचि के विधि व्यवसायी से परामर्श करने और प्रतिरक्षा कराने के अधिकार से वंचित नहीं रखा जाएगा।
(2) प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को, जो गिरफ्तार किया गया है और अभिरक्षा में निरुद्ध रखा गया है, गिरफ्तारी के स्थान से मजिस्ट्रेट के न्यायालय तक यात्रा के लिए आवश्यक समय को छोड़कर ऐसी गिरफ्तारी से चौबीस घंटे की अवधि में निकटतम मजिस्ट्रेट के समक्ष पेश किया जाएगा और ऐसे किसी व्यक्ति को मजिस्ट्रेट के प्राधिकार के बिना उक्त अवधि से अधिक अवधि के लिए अभिरक्षा में निरुद्ध नहीं रखा जाएगा।
(3) खंड (1) और खंड (2) की कोई बात किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति को लागू नहीं होगी जो--
(क) तत्समय शत्रु अन्यदेशीय है या
(ख) निवारक निरोध का उपबंध करने वाली किसी विधि के अधीन गिरपतार या निरुद्ध किया गया है।
(4) निवारक निरोध का उपबंध करने वाली कोई विधि किसी व्यक्ति का तीन मास से अधिक अवधि के लिए तब तक निरुद्ध किया जाना प्राधिकृत नहीं करेगी जब तक कि--
(क) ऐसे व्यक्तियों से, जो उच्च न्यायालय के न्यायाधीश हैं या न्यायाधीश रहे हैं या न्यायाधीश नियुक्त होने के लिए अर्हित हैं, मिलकर बने सलाहकार बोर्ड ने तीन मास की उक्त अवधि की समाप्ति से पहले यह प्रतिवेदन नहीं दिया है कि उसकी राय में ऐसे निरोध के लिए पर्याप्त कारण हैं : 
परंतु इस उपखंड की कोई बात किसी व्यक्ति का उस अधिकतम अवधि से अधिक अवधि के लिए निरुद्ध किया जाना प्राधिकृत नहीं करेगी जो खंड (7) के उपखंड (ख) के अधीन संसद द्वारा बनाई गई विधि द्वारा विहित की गई है ; या
(ख) ऐसे व्यक्ति को खंड (7) के उपखंड (क) और उपखंड (ख) के अधीन संसद द्वारा बनाई गई विधि के उपबंधों के अनुसार निरुद्ध नहीं किया जाता है।
(5) निवारक निरोध का उपबंध करने वाली किसी विधि के अधीन किए गए आदेश के अनुसरण में जब किसी व्यक्ति को निरुद्ध किया जाता है तब आदेश करने वाला प्राधिकारी यथाशक्य शीघ्र उस व्यक्ति को यह संसूचित करेगा कि वह आदेश किन आधारों पर किया गया है और उस आदेश के विरुद्ध अभ्यावेदन करने के लिए उसे शीघ्रातिशीघ्र अवसर देगा।
(6) खंड (5) की किसी बात से ऐसा आदेश, जो उस खंड में निर्दिष्ट है, करने वाले प्राधिकारी के लिए ऐसे तनयों को प्रकट करना आवश्यक नहीं होगा जिन्हें प्रकट करना ऐसा प्राधिकारी लोकहित के विरुद्ध समझता है।
(7) संसद विधि द्वारा विहित कर सकेगी कि--
(क) किन परिस्थितियों के अधीन और किस वर्ग या वर्गों के मामलों में किसी व्यक्ति को निवारक निरोध का उपबंध करने वाली किसी विधि के अधीन तीन मास से अधिक अवधि के लिए खंड (4) के उपखंड (क) के उपबंधों के अनुसार सलाहकार बोर्ड की राय प्राप्त किए बिना निरुद्ध किया जा सकेगा ;
(ख) किसी वर्ग या वर्गों के मामलों में कितनी अधिकतम अवधि के लिए किसी व्यक्ति को निवारक निरोध का उपबंध करने वाली किसी विधि के अधीन निरुद्ध किया जा सकेगा ; और
(ग) खंड (4) के उपखंड (क) के अधीन की जाने वाली जांच में सलाहकार बोर्ड द्वारा अनुसरण की जाने वाली प्रक्रिया क्या होगी।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मुझे अति प्रसन्नता है कि आपने इस सूत्र मे सहभागिता कर सूत्र के उद्देश्यों को अग्रेषित करने मे अपनी भूमिका निभाई ,,,,,,,,आपके प्रश्नों का स्वागत है*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *धन्यवाद मित्र ,,,,विधि को हम नियमों के संग्रह के रूप में परिभाषित करते हैं, ऐसे नियम मानव आचरण को विनियमित करने के लिए बनाये जाते हैं ,,,,इस प्रकार के नियम दो तरह के होते हैं प्रथम वे जिन्हे  राज्य  बनाता है और द्वितीय वे जो समाज के द्वारा स्वीकृत किया जाता है ,,,दोनों प्रकार की विधिओं का समाज मे अपना महत्व होता है अंतर सिर्फ इतना होता है कि समाज द्वारा बनाई गई विधि के पीछे कोई विधिक बल नहीं होता कहने का तात्पर्य यह की ऐसी विधि के उल्लंघन पर कोई विधिक दंड नहीं मिलता हाँ समाज उसे अपने तरीके से दण्डित कर सकता है जबकि राज्य द्वारा बने गई विधि के पीछे विधिक अनुशास्ति होती है ..............यदि मन मे कोई और प्रश्न हो इस बारे मे तो आपका स्वागत है*


काजल जी आपने बहुत अच्छे ढंग से समझाया  है 
इसके बाद वाली पोस्ट भी पढ़ी है...
आब आगे क्या कहने जा रही हैं वह भी पढने की लालसा है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मुझे अति प्रसन्नता है कि आपने इस सूत्र मे सहभागिता कर सूत्र के उद्देश्यों को अग्रेषित करने मे अपनी भूमिका निभाई ,,,,,,,,आपके प्रश्नों का स्वागत है*


क्यों इतने भारी भरकम शब्दों को प्रयोग में ला रही हैं?

----------


## kajal pandey

आप अपने प्रश्नों के माध्यमसे सूत्र  को गति देते रहें

----------


## alymax

> आप अपने प्रश्नों के माध्यमसे सूत्र  को गति देते रहें


काजल जी प्रश्न सिलशीला जारी रखेगेँ

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## kajal pandey

:1067:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## jai9040

pulish kisi ko bematlab ke jhutha kes laga de to iska kay samdhan h or pulish dwara kia gaya partadana ka chati purti kese kia ja sakta h

----------

